# 2012-2013 Eligibility Chart



## Jason Svoboda

*Senior Eligibility (0)*
 None

*Junior Eligibility (5)*
G Jake Odum *
G Lucas Eitel %
G Dawon Cummings
F Manny Arop
F RJ Mahurin *
C Mike Samuels

*Sophomore Eligibility (2)*
F Jake Kitchell *
F Justin Gant

*Freshman Eligibility (5)*
G Devonte Brown *
G Brandon Burnett *
F Khristian Smith 
F Rhett Smith
F T.J. Bell

*Legend*
* Denotes Redshirt
# Denotes Medical Redshirt
% Denotes Walk-On


----------



## sycamorebacker

Thanks.  

I don't understand why we get so little info about K Smith and about how the new guys have done in practice.  

Aren't there some "inside" posters on here that can tell us something, or is it under CIA scruitiny?


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Going to be very young, but at the same time, experienced in key positions.  Will be a very interesting year--I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Bluethunder

I think the key for next year is to hold off on expectations and predictions. None of us really now what we have, and as soon as we start throwing out predictions trouble starts. As soon as we hit a rough patch everyone claims the sky is falling.   We need to just sit back and watch next year and see how the team develops. The important thing for next year is to see growth and improvement from week to week. If we do that then maybe we can talk predictions for 2013-14.


----------



## region rat

sycamorebacker said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't understand why we get so little info about K Smith and about how the new guys have done in practice.
> 
> Aren't there some "inside" posters on here that can tell us something, or is it under CIA scruitiny?



He will be the best player on the team next year.


----------



## TreeTop

long gone said:


> He will be the best player on the team next year.



I love hearing that....(sincere question) is that coming from an "inside" poster?


----------



## region rat

Several reliable sources.


----------



## LoyalAlum

And based on his (K. Smith's) Twitter postings, he's very motivated and excited about being a Sycamore and winning championships.  Seems like a very good kid.  I'm extremely excited to see what he brings to the team both on and off the court.  He appears to be a leader.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't understand why we get so little info about K Smith and about how the new guys have done in practice.
> 
> Aren't there some "inside" posters on here that can tell us something, or is it under CIA scruitiny?



I don't believe it has ever been announced that Khristian has signed a LOI. Even though he is on campus, I think that means Coach cannot talk about him because it would be a recruiting violation?


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> I don't believe it has ever been announced that Khristian has signed a LOI. Even though he is on campus, I think that means Coach cannot talk about him because it would be a recruiting violation?



You might be right.  He is on campus.  Pretty silly rule if that's the case.  Nobody wants to talk about Arop, Brown or Burnett, either, that I have heard except the tidbit in the paper the other day about Arop.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> You might be right.  He is on campus.  Pretty silly rule if that's the case.  Nobody wants to talk about Arop, Brown or Burnett, either, that I have heard except the tidbit in the paper the other day about Arop.



Yeah, I have been surprised by the lack of comments on Brown and Burnett since both have practiced all season long. At one point someone had said Brown was a quicker JO. I'll be honest, I haven't heard much positive about BB. Don't know if he is homesick or just having a hard time adjusting to college basketball. 

I hope all four are ready to contribute and compete.


----------



## Daveinth

sycamorebacker said:


> You might be right.  He is on campus.  Pretty silly rule if that's the case.  Nobody wants to talk about Arop, Brown or Burnett, either, that I have heard except the tidbit in the paper the other day about Arop.



he  has been mentioned on the radio show a couple of weeks ago Lansing said he is really excited to see what he brings to the table they cannot have anything to do with him as far as the team goes but it appears that he is ok as far as eligibility goes. Also talks abou t the advantage he will have being 2 years out of High School and still a freshman . Lansing also talked about h ow they have tolly Arop that he is now being evaluated for playing time during these practices. Said BB has really turned his body around since he got here and is in so much better shape . He said Brown could have played this year but it was his decsion and that the benefits and contributions he will give as a 5th year senior will far outweigh anything he would have contributed this year .


----------



## sycamorebacker

Daveinth said:


> he  has been mentioned on the radio show a couple of weeks ago Lansing said he is really excited to see what he brings to the table they cannot have anything to do with him as far as the team goes but it appears that he is ok as far as eligibility goes. Also talks abou t the advantage he will have being 2 years out of High School and still a freshman . Lansing also talked about h ow they have tolly Arop that he is now being evaluated for playing time during these practices. Said BB has really turned his body around since he got here and is in so much better shape . He said Brown could have played this year but it was his decsion and that the benefits and contributions he will give as a 5th year senior will far outweigh anything he would have contributed this year .



thanks for the info.  that is generally good news, however i would expect Coach to present a positive outlook.  

I'm ok with R Smith for 2 years from now and I'm excited about Scott.  It's hard to get excited about the other 2 bigs after reading others' comments.  I wanted to hear that Bell and Samuels played really hard all the time.  I just hope their competitive juices ignite them when they get here.


----------



## bent20

Gonna be a small recruiting class next year with no seniors. Hard to believe Odum, Mahurin and Eitel will already be juniors.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Will Lane Mahurin be a target?


----------



## TreeTop

I like that for two consecutive years, we'll have virtually all the same guys together as a team.   A rare commodity in college basketball.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bent20 said:


> Gonna be a small recruiting class next year with no seniors. Hard to believe Odum, Mahurin and Eitel will already be juniors.



As of right now, there is no recruiting class next year.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Chief_Quabachi said:


> Will Lane Mahurin be a target?



He has been offered and they want him to go to prep school.  (per his dad, if i remember correctly and that has not changed)


----------



## Callmedoc

sycamorebacker said:


> As of right now, there is no recruiting class next year.


We just got a commit from Brenton scott I thought?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> As of right now, there is no recruiting class next year.



No, Brenton Scott claims the 13th scholarship, so it would be a class of 1. That is the open scholarship this year vacated by Koang.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jason Svoboda said:


> No, Brenton Scott claims the 13th scholarship, so it would be a class of 1. That is the open scholarship this year vacated by Koang.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I count 13 counting Scott.  Since we have no seniors next year, the class would be zero.  Right?

We had 4 SR's plus Koang =5

Smith
Smith
Bell
Samuels
Scott

=5

edit:  Oh, you mean 1 counting Scott.  i get it.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Dgreenwell3 said:


> We just got a commit from Brenton scott I thought?



I'm not counting Scott.  He is not being recruited next year, so the class to be recruited is zero.  Just my way of saying it, I guess.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamorebacker said:


> I'm not counting Scott.  He is not being recruited next year, so the class to be recruited is zero.  Just my way of saying it, I guess.



But we've got 3 coming in for 2012 right now in Mike Samuels, Rhett Smith and TJ Bell. There is still one more open scholarship, but I could only see them using it on a fifth-year senior that would be a one year player like I mentioned in this thread:

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=12449


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> But we've got 3 coming in for 2012 right now in Mike Samuels, Rhett Smith and TJ Bell. There is still one more open scholarship, but I could only see them using it on a fifth-year senior that would be a one year player like I mentioned in this thread:
> 
> http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=12449



Any rumors or gossip about signing a 5th-yr senior?  My sister  (west laffy grad) said she heard rumors of us laning john hart and/or kelsey barlow...   she couldn't remember where she'd heard it though...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> Any rumors or gossip about signing a 5th-yr senior? My sister (west laffy grad) said she heard rumors of us laning john hart and/or kelsey barlow... she couldn't remember where she'd heard it though...


I haven't heard anything. Only stuff I've heard/seen is staff sightings at some open gyms, etc.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> I haven't heard anything. Only stuff I've heard/seen is staff sightings at some open gyms, etc.



Hart would prove useful; I don't think we need any of the Barlow baggage


----------



## Sycamore Proud

4Q_iu said:


> Hart would prove useful; I don't think we need any of the Barlow baggage



Just what I was thinking.  We don't need someone else to bring in problems;  we have enough of our own.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Sycamore Proud said:


> Just what I was thinking.  We don't need someone else to bring in problems;  we have enough of our own.



A lot of them are gone now, though.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bigsportsfan said:


> A lot of them are gone now, though.



Right--I was thinking more of mixing returning and new players, the dreaded chemistry problem.  Bringing in someone with "baggage" just doesn't seem like a good idea to me.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

K. Smith can flat out play. Here are a couple of videos.


----------



## SycfromBirth

Jason Svoboda said:


> I haven't heard anything. Only stuff I've heard/seen is staff sightings at some open gyms, etc.



I was talking to an IU alum the other day and he said that Roth is technically available.  Apparently they have 1 more player than they do scholarships at this point.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Quabachi said:


> I love hearing that....(sincere question) is that coming from an "inside" poster?



let's just say this, long gone is an "inside" poser.

sorry lg...I couldn't help myself.   From what I know, long gone is probably as close to the program as anyone.    So anything he might post on here is probably, at least half to 3/4's right.   

He can't say too much, cuz it may reveal his 007 identity.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bumping this up as it will be helpful for those to see what we'll have available in the 2014 class. We're going to have 5 available scholarships coming open: Odum, RJ, Cummings, Arop and Samuels.


----------



## SycfromBirth

any updated news on landing a 5th year senior?

Just wondering if we missed the boat on the opportunity.


----------



## LoudNProud

Apologies in advance for asking what I'm sure is a simple question....but when do players or coaches declare redshirts? I know it has to happen before the season begins, but will they have to declare redshirts before the games in the Bahamas? Or has it been said that we won't have any redshirts? Again, apologies for asking a stupid question if it is, in fact, stupid.


----------



## BankShot

Good to see a new participant on the Forum...WELCOME. This might help you on understanding the "redshirt" concept:

http://www.ehow.com/list_6748497_redshirt-rules-basketball.html

In past years, Coach Lansing has left the decision to sit out a year up to the player following "consultation." It's usually a one-sided coin, since no player wants to waste a year of eligibility with splinters in his glutes!:bigsmile:

Re: the Bahamian Tour, I'm not sure that those games actually COUNT as official "NCAA" for the purpose of redshirt. I'm sure that someone here will know.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

LoudNProud said:


> Apologies in advance for asking what I'm sure is a simple question....but when do players or coaches declare redshirts? I know it has to happen before the season begins, but will they have to declare redshirts before the games in the Bahamas? Or has it been said that we won't have any redshirts? Again, apologies for asking a stupid question if it is, in fact, stupid.



Not really a stupid question and it actually varies a little bit from spot to sport. So in basketball most of the time the will declare a redshirt before the season starts. That redshirt can be removed at any time for any reason, the redshirt is essentially removed when the player enters the line-up. If a player gets hurt during the season and has an injury that will cost him or her the season the can be red shirted. The University can request to the NCAA that a player receives a medical red shirt. Different is, even if a player has already red shirted in his career he could still be eligible for a medical red shirt. If a player/team has played more than a certain percentage of its games then the player will likely not qualify for the medical red shirt. 

The games in the Bahamas are NOT official NCAA games thus all the players on the roster can participate as long as your are academically cleared to play. 

I would say that Rhett Smith and TJ Bell will red shirt before. That will probably be it.


----------

